# Wireless (solved?)

## AliasXZ

Hey guys

I have the Broadcom 4318 chipset on my broadcom based wireless card.

It was working fine, now it keeps timing out whenever it tries to associate with my router...

I honestly can't think what the hell has happened, as far as I know I have done no updates since I sintalled it a couple of weeks back...

I'm using wpa_supplicant-0.6.9

Broadcom firmware-wl-4.150.10.5

kernel driver is as a module

in /etc/conf.d/net i have

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

My wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
{

network

ssid="hellothere"

psk="PASSKEYPASSKEY"

priority="5"

}
```

when i run 'wpa_supplicant -dd -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_suplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' I get these errors:

```
 selected WPA AP 00:1f:9f:e9:43:af ssid='hellothere'

Trying to associate with 00:1f:9f:e9:43:af (SSID='hellothere' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=30): dd 1c 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 

00 50 f2 04 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 00 00

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 

00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 

0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:1f:9f:e9:43:af into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0
```

thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

Stupid question: did you change the router in any way? Did it self-update or anything?

----------

## AliasXZ

Nope, i installed the wireless card, it worked fine. When I tried to use it the other night it kept saying "Associate with AP timed out" and the rest you can see from the output above. It just doesn't make any sense, the only thing that comes to my mind is that the firmware I'm using doesn't properly support my card...

I am going to play around with it a bit more this weekend, so I will post more details

----------

## d2_racing

Unplug the power on your router for 30 sec and retry.

It will do a clean reset, but no need to reconfigure your router.

----------

## AliasXZ

Ok, i just did a reinstall of everything in net-wireless/, redownloaded the same firwmare, installed it using b43-fwcuter and it now works...

That just doesn't make any sense...

----------

## DONAHUE

was a kernel update/upgrade involved

----------

## AliasXZ

no, everything was left the same, just a reinstall of the firmware and wireless tools/wpa_supplicant

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry, I was wondering if there was a kernel update at the time of the problem starting?

----------

## d2_racing

When you update your kernel, always remember to reemerge your firmware.

----------

## AliasXZ

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> When you update your kernel, always remember to reemerge your firmware.

 

Yeah I know, I did the update to 2631r10 before I installed wireless

cheers for replies

----------

